# Harburger Berge am Samstag



## edvars (22. September 2004)

Hatte jemande lust am Kommenden Samstag zu fahren, wenn das wetter hält, ich schlage vor das wir um 12:00 startet.

Morten


----------



## JanV (22. September 2004)

Hallo Morton,

Ich moechte gern mitfahren. Bin allerdings nicht sicher ob ich das Tempo durchhalte :-( seit ich Arbeit habe hocke ich nur noch im Buero und traeume von fahrradfahren  
Wenn's nicht geht steige ich einfach aus, koennt ihr weiterfahren.

Wo treffen wir uns?

Gruss   

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ouchylove (22. September 2004)

Hallo,

wenn es eine nicht ganz so schnelle Runde wird komme ich auch mit  

@Morton: Was hattest du dir denn so vorgestellt???


Lieben Gruss,
verena


----------



## ossanhe (23. September 2004)

Hi !
wenn das eine nicht ganz so langsame Runde wird UND das Wetter einigermaßen ist, dann bin ich auch dabei.

Grüsse,
Marcel


----------



## edvars (23. September 2004)

Ich habe eine tour am  Samstag,  12.00 uhr eingetragen,  ich finde diese zeitpunkt angemessen. Wenn man in Hamburg wohnen braucht mann mit der bahn ungefär eine stunde bis zu Harburger Bergen.

Wegen das tempo,,,,,,Ich fahre dann vor, ich fahre nicht langsahm,  aber gehöre auch nicht zu dem superschnelle fahrer.  Traditionsweisse haben wir Mittwoch eine tour für race fahrer , wenn wir dan Samstag alle hügelen in Harburger Berge mitnehme,,  werden wir wohl mit ca eine 16 schnitt unterwegs sein. 

Morten.


----------



## JanV (23. September 2004)

Hallo Morten, hast Du schon einen Treffpunkt fuer Samstag? Parkplatz Ehestorfer Weg / A7?  

Das Wetter ist mir uebrigens egal, wenn mann sauber bleiben will sollte man Rennrad fahren.   

MfG   

JanV


----------



## Alan (23. September 2004)

Bei den derzeit herrschenden Witterungsbedingungen wird man auf dem Rennrad wohl nur unwesentlich sauberer bleiben. Werde es aber leider nicht ausprobieren können, die Pflicht ruft. Wünsche allerseits viel Vergnügen. 

Det


----------



## ossanhe (23. September 2004)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter ist mir uebrigens egal, wenn mann sauber bleiben will sollte man Rennrad fahren.
> 
> MfG
> 
> JanV



Das vergiss man, die Straßen in Deutschland sind ja sooooo schmutzig,
 bzw. nach 100 km Rennrad bei diesem Wetter sieht man ähnlich aus, wie nach einer MTB- Tour durch die HB's. Dennoch: Respekt, dass Dir das Wetter egal ist, mir nämlich nicht, soll heissen, ich komme nur, wenn's nicht schifft.  
viele Grüsse,Marcel


----------



## Sanz (23. September 2004)

Hallo Morten,
Silvia und ich wollten am Samstag auch fahren! Die Uhrzeit wollten wir dem Wetter anpassen, wär das nicht auch was für Euch? Zeitpunkt könnte man am Freitag Abend nach dem Wetterbericht fix machen!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Janny (23. September 2004)

Moinsen,
das LMB läuft bei mir gerade nicht, also sag' ich es hier: Wenn der Himmel nicht gar zu bitterlich weint und der Morast auf den Wegen nicht zu tief ist, komme ich auch mit.
Bis denne


----------



## edvars (24. September 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Morten,
> Silvia und ich wollten am Samstag auch fahren! Die Uhrzeit wollten wir dem Wetter anpassen, wär das nicht auch was für Euch? Zeitpunkt könnte man am Freitag Abend nach dem Wetterbericht fix machen!
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Gute ide Andre, nach dem wetter bericht sich dan in Last minute,,melden,  oder bei mir pr Telefon. Meine nummer ist unter last minute Biking zu finden.  Treffpunkt Kärtner hütte,  sonst hast die Hamburger eine zu langen weg.

MFG

Morten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (25. September 2004)

Momentan Wetterlage Harburg: 

Schwarze Wolken aus Westen
Noch Sonne
Wind aus westlichen Richtungen
Temperatur ca. 12 °C

Frohes Schlammbaden allerseits


Det


----------



## Sanz (25. September 2004)

War eine sehr gute Trainingseinheit mit einer netten Truppe. Ein Engländer, ein Holländer, ein Däne, Silvi und ich, ja unsere Gastarbeiter hatten heut die Mehrheit  , kamen 2 Stunden ohne Regen aus. Danach wurden wir noch ein bischen naß.   Alles in allem sind wir 40 km mit einem für das Wetter guten Schnitt von 16,55 gefahren. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (25. September 2004)

Mensch, hab ich doch Janny vergessen. Wir waren zu sechst!

Andre


----------



## Janny (26. September 2004)

Machtscha nix. War ja auch nur abschnittsweise dabei. Und mir war soooo kalt auf dem Heimweg. Dreckswetter. Nächstes mal nehm' ich mir 'ne Thermoskanne mit Tee mit. Oder ich wander' aus. In 'n Süden. Is' allerdings 'ne Superausrede. So wie Ulle: 'Mir leigt das kalte Wetter nicht so... konnte nicht volle Leistung bringen...Hungerast...neue Hose hat Aua gemacht...'


----------



## edvars (27. September 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Und mir war soooo kalt auf dem Heimweg.



Kann ich nur bestätigen,  sonnst finde ich auch das es eine sehr schöne tour war. 

Bis Mittwoch

Morten.


----------



## djinges (28. September 2004)

Moin,

Samstag ist ja ein alter Hut - wäre dabei... dann halt um 12:00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ossanhe (28. September 2004)

djinges schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Samstag ist ja ein alter Hut - wäre dabei... dann halt um 12:00.



Hi,
heisst das jetzt, Samstag wird wieder gefahren?
12h?
Also ich hätte Lust ! 

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## edvars (29. September 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> heisst das jetzt, Samstag wird wieder gefahren?
> 12h?
> Also ich hätte Lust !
> ...



Ich glaube schon, ich hatte auch lust


----------



## djinges (29. September 2004)

Hoppla!  Da war ich wohl der Einzige der diesen Samstag gemeint hat.  Ich wollte auf jeden Fall fahren - wenn es noch ein paar andere Verrückte gibt, dann auch eine längere Tour.   Wenns keiner sieht ist es ja immer recht einfach nach 90 min einzupacken   

Also kauft Euch ne Fuhre Zitronen und dann gehts los


----------



## Sanz (30. September 2004)

Bin leider nicht in HH, sonst gerne!

Andre


----------



## ozei (30. September 2004)

Bin leider in Berlin. Sonntag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## JanV (30. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wenn das naeschsten Samstag eine gleiche Tour wird wie letzte Woche bin ich dabei. Wieder 12.00 bei Kaertner Huette?

Bis denne,

Jan    


 Klickpedale


----------



## djinges (1. Oktober 2004)

Die Tour können wir sicherlich rekonstruieren (ich war ja letztes Mal nicht mit) - langweilig wird's auf keinen Fall.  KH ist gut für die Autofahrer und auch am besten bekannt.  Also greift Euch jeweils ein Rad und kommt mit.


----------



## tustust (1. Oktober 2004)

Jau,

bin Sa. (02.10.) auch dabei....12:00 K.H., nech? Bringe noch 1-2 Leutz mit....

greatz @all


----------



## edvars (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich werde warcheinlich auch da, hatte leider gestern eine stürtz, aber ich glaube das ich morgen trotzdem fahren kan.


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (1. Oktober 2004)

Wenn es nicht zu stark regnet, komme ich morgen auch.

Bis denne,

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (2. Oktober 2004)

Werde versuchen, diesmal pünktlich zu sein. Falls es wieder kanpp wird: Komme die Stadtscheide bergab entlang. Falls Ihr also die ersten Meter da lang fahrt, hätte ich noch etwas Puffer. Aber ich bemüh' mich wirklich.


----------



## ozei (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann heute leider nicht. Fährt am *Sonntag*  noch jemand? Ich hab einen Termin eingetragen, falls jemand dabei ist *bitte eintragen - sonst garantiere ich nicht, dass ich da bin!*.

Viel Spass heute   

Michael


----------



## Janny (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin doch nicht dabei, da es hier bei mir heute morgen noch dolle geregnet hat und ich keine Lust habe, im Neoprenanzug zu fahren. Den tapferen Schlammschlächtern viel Vergnügen.


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (2. Oktober 2004)

Ja, neee, mir isses auch zu naß, da bin ich ja schon aufgeweicht wenn ich an der Kärntner Hütte ankomme. Viel Spaß den Aufrechten!

Gruß

Fritz B.


----------



## JanV (2. Oktober 2004)

Nah das war heute wieder eine ganz schoene Tour mit ueber 40 km auf mein Tacho. 

Ich schlage mal gleich eine Tour fuer naechste Woche Sonntag vor, Sammstag wird fuer mich schwierig  . Kommt da noch eine mit?? ich will dann ein bisschen spaeter starten, ca. 14.00. Ich bin aber flexibel (bin fruehaufsteher   also Zeitpunkt koennen wir noch aendern.

MfG 

Jan  

 Klickpedale


----------

